# Eheim Canister and UV Sterilizer



## number1sixerfan (Nov 10, 2006)

I need an extra canister filter and I am thinking Eheim. I also would like to run a UV sterilizer on the outlet. I want this to be as easy as possible, without have to use different fittings, adapters, etc. 

What model Eheim and UV sterilizer should I be looking at in order to make this as easy as pie. I guess my main concern is that I have zero plumbing skills and live in an apartment, so I can't afford any mishaps. Maybe I am over thinking it but I rather be safe(and dumb lol) than sorry.

I guess my budget would be $400.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

It'd be easier to advise you if we know how big your tank was.


----------



## number1sixerfan (Nov 10, 2006)

55g and 72g. I keep discus. It will probably go on the 55g. As for canisters, I always get too large of a size for the given tank for longevity purposes. Never know when I am going to upgrade. However, I know that more flow rate isn't always good for the UV because the slower the water goes through the better of a job the UV can do. So I need some guidance.

Thanks!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd pick an Eheim Pro II 2026 (or 2126 which includes a heater) and a Coralife 9W Turbo-Twist UVS.

Or you can get two smaller filters and put the Turbo Twist on one.

I know discus don't like a lot of flow, so maybe a discus expert will chime in here.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

I use the turbo on my 45g with my discus but I went for the 18w. I am adding a nano powerhead to get the flow a little higher. It is not very big. I went with the 2126 but the heater burned out and overheated my tank. It is not repairable and I was just out of warranty. Here is the site I used to size my UV for my needs.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?acatid=423&aid=440


----------



## c_sking (Aug 4, 2008)

As for the plumbing, if you can deal with the ehiem you will be fine. It would also be a good idea to hit up you local LFS and get them to show you what they would sell you...I know a little dirt bagish. You are most likely going to need some barb fittings, hose clamps and teflon tape which can be had at any hardware store or your LFS.

And as for checking for leaks before you install, set up the pump in the bath tub/shower and run it. Make sure your GFI is working and if you do not have one get one for the filter and uv unit anyway. Easy protection, Home Deopot/ lowes sell a gfi that you just plug in and then plug your power strip into. If you use the plug in one and it fails, you just unplug it and put the plug strip into the wall to keep your stuff running. Providing it is working properly


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I've been running an 18W Turbo Twist on my 38G off of an Eheim 2126 for a few years now with no problems whatsoever.

Plumbing was easy, and the filter has the "ooomph"!


----------



## number1sixerfan (Nov 10, 2006)

I am having the hardest time figuring out which filter to go with. I know that the FX5 is on sale, so that complicates things even more. I like the ability to have so much space for media but am worried about dependability.

The classic seems like it may be tedious to clean. I think that conveniece and ease are my two top priorities. Which canister would you get based off that?


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

number1sixerfan said:


> but am worried about dependability.





number1sixerfan said:


> The classic seems like it may be tedious to clean. I think that conveniece and ease are my two top priorities. that?


What is more important to you,dependability or a small fraction of added convenience?
My #1 priority is always dependability,and then efficiency.
Based on this I will invariably choose a Classic.
I have Classics and a Pro II and there is little difference in the time it takes to clean either one.The Pro IIs are time bombs,and although many people have good luck with them,they will eventually leak.


----------



## number1sixerfan (Nov 10, 2006)

lescarpentier said:


> What is more important to you,dependability or a small fraction of added convenience?
> My #1 priority is always dependability,and then efficiency.
> Based on this I will invariably choose a Classic.
> I have Classics and a Pro II and there is little difference in the time it takes to clean either one.The Pro IIs are time bombs,and although many people have good luck with them,they will eventually leak.


Actually convenience for me I guess. The idea of tearing down a classic to clean the entire thing with a toothbrush is a red flag for me. The other canisters are also very dependable from my experience. They just look and feel cheaper. I have had my fluval 405 and XP3 for two years and have never had problems with it, besides the filstar needing to be cleaned too often. But I do want something nicer.

I want to spend more time looking at my discus, and much much less cleaning a filter. lol 

I want whatever canister that I place on my tank and let it run without messing with it for 3-4 weeks, but still have good flow rate. The fluval 405 is doing that at the moment, but I want to try something different(higher quality) I guess?


----------



## number1sixerfan (Nov 10, 2006)

Well after more research, I've gone with a 18w turbo twist and an Eheim 2028 Pro II. 

I'll be starting out with fast growing stem plants to start off on the right track, so wish me luck. I'll also be using Tek T5 lighting 4 bulb 216w.(I'll start with half of the bulbs until the tank is established)

Thanks all for the help!


----------



## MannyB1 (Jan 22, 2015)

I have a 220 gal that I want to setup for Discus. I pretty much settled for the Eheim Pro 3e (unless someone can tell me why I should use a better one). The problem is I want a UVS to will work with the Eheim. Originally I was looking for an all in one but seems the Eheim does not have one. Any and all advice will be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## alaskajeff (Jan 9, 2014)

number1sixerfan said:


> Actually convenience for me I guess. The idea of tearing down a classic to clean the entire thing with a toothbrush is a red flag for me. The other canisters are also very dependable from my experience. They just look and feel cheaper. I have had my fluval 405 and XP3 for two years and have never had problems with it, besides the filstar needing to be cleaned too often. But I do want something nicer.
> 
> I want to spend more time looking at my discus, and much much less cleaning a filter. lol
> 
> I want whatever canister that I place on my tank and let it run without messing with it for 3-4 weeks, but still have good flow rate. The fluval 405 is doing that at the moment, but I want to try something different(higher quality) I guess?


 Why in the world would you tear down a filter and clean it with a tooth brush ? I have two classic 2215 on my 75. I clean each of them alternately every 3 months; they aren't even very dirty when I do this. The most you need to do is replace the pads and rinse the bio media in clean tank water to preserve the bacteria. They come with quick disconnects so all you have to do is disconnect them, service them , fill them back up reconnect them and turn them on. How much easier can it be ? I can clean one in less than a half hour and that usually includes taking out the impeller and cleaning it as well.


----------

